# 9.8hp 1970's 2-Stroke Mercury Outboard Troubles



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

I am having outboard troubles. I am a complete novice when it comes to outboards so take it easy on me. My terminology may not be right, but please be patient, I'm still learning. 

My outboard runs great (engine works fine) but isn't engaging properly. What I mean by engaging is that when I put it in either forward or reverse it acts as if its stuck in weeds or spinning the prop. It doesn't do it all the time, but it is very tedious. The prop isn't spinning correctly or gears aren't biting. 

Has anyone had an issue like this, or know what message I am trying to convey here?


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

sounds like a clutch dog going out ..... does it jump out of gear or make a grinding sound when you try to put it in gear ?


----------



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

No grinding sounds. I would say it sounds more or less like its jumping in and out of gear. If I am very carfull with my acceleration I am able to move it out alright, but if I give it too much gas, or to fast it will start with the issue again. 

Its like running through weeds every 4 to 10 feet.

thanks


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Where are you located ?


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

thats definitely a clutch dog mercs especially of that era have notoriously weak bottoms ends however it shouldnt be too hard to fix if you get yourself a service manual and a new clutch dog a new gearcase seal unfortunnately im only familar with johnny rudes but id be more than willing to give it a whirl 
give us your model and serial number and ill see if i can find the parts you need


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

It's a clutch dog........replace this. I had it before on my rude 81' 15hp.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a guy that can fix it


----------



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Judging by the responses I am assuming that it would ultimately be the clutch dog. Makes sense!

I am very grateful for everyone's support and knowledge, an I will use it. So the next step is to find the part. I wll be searching, but if anyone can help that would be great. My specs are:

Mercury 110 9.8hp
3799768

Now I'm not sure if those are the numbers that I need or not because the faceplate where the numbers are is kind of worn. Let me know if anyone has any suggestions, and thank you all again for helping me, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

clutch dog pn# is 52-63314
heres an exploded view so you can kinda see whats going on in there 
http://www.marineengine.com/parts/mercury-outboard/mercury-outboard-parts.php?modelId=5299&model=110&serialId=5307&serial=3795658+THRU+4839253&componentId=4992&component=GEAR+HOUSING+ASSEMBLY

and youll have a pm in a minute


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

also its a '71 or '72 in case a parts guy asks


----------



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

I appreciate everyone's help on this matter, I will be posting my discoveries as I look further into the issue. I have it planned to take a part the lower unit to examine the clutch dog, and I will post pictures of what I find.

You all have made a very confusing issue very clear, and I respect your input. Now I will run with what you all have said and let you all know where I wind up.

Thanks ~ Michael


----------

